# Winter Riding, anyone?



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Feel free to post pictures of your winter riding endeavors. I took Excel on a little ride through the woods (bribing my sister to be photographer with candy, of course!) bareback today, which was quite a feat considering his shark withers! I'm definitely going to be gaining some new muscle this winter from trying to stick to him in his animated trot.

Anyway, here's some pictures from today. Feel free to add to them!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Please tell your sister that those pictures are every bit as good as any professional's shots! Lovely pictures, especialy the one where you're giving Excel the carrot. Super nice. Will make great Christmas cards for next year.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'll be sure to tell her; she'll appreciate that.

Excel was a bit put out to be going out in the snowstorm that was brewing, so I thought a carrot out to make up for that ;-)


----------



## allisonjoy (Oct 8, 2011)

i know exactly what you mean about shark withers! my mare has em' too!! and i loooove bareback sooo much (especially when its freezing) but it hurts sooo bad!!


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh wow. Those are amazing!! You both look great, the lighting is just right, and I don't know which is cuter... your headband or that adorable fuzz ball you're riding :lol:


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

That looked like great fun I would love to ride in the snow, too bad it doesn't snow where I live.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

LOL! That adorable fuzzball is going to be subjected to the utter humiliation of reindeer antlers on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> LOL! That adorable fuzzball is going to be subjected to the utter humiliation of reindeer antlers on Christmas Eve.


Mine is forced to wear bunny ears for Easter, so your fuzzy-wonder shouldn't feel too alone in that department :rofl:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Lovely pics, I think your sister earned her candy:lol:

Don't hate me, but I would love them so much better if you were wearing a helmet, :wink: I know I'm just an old worry wort, and it's just my opinion.


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

Wow!! Adorable pics!! Too bad in KS we don't get any good snows until January through March. ): If we're lucky, we have a white Christmas, but with KS, you NEVER know....


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

It looks like you guys had so much fun!  I love the pictures, so good.

I'm also impressed by your cantering bareback, I'm so scared to even try it. :lol:

AND, I'm super jealous of your snow. It hasn't even snowed here yet. It makes me really sad since snow is pretty much my most favorite weather circumstance. haha


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks, but I still haven't seen any other winter riders post here ;-)

I really should be wearing a helmet, but I tend to leave it off for holiday-type pics.

ETA: It's been a muddy mess here for the last few months, so the snow is a definite relief. Hopefully we'll be having a white Christmas after all!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Since you insist, these are from our single "good" snow last year:




















It was the first time I had ever ridden in snow and it was definitely the best ever.


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

Wallaby...I LOVE YOUR SADDLE!!!! My saddle has a pink seat too! Only the rest of the leather is brown, not black


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Here's a vid we did a while ago:
Riding in fresh snow - YouTube

Here's another wouldn't recommend others do:
I double dog dare you contest entry - YouTube
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Artemis (Apr 27, 2010)

I love riding bareback in the winter =)
Too bad we have had way too much snow past years to go out on the fealds.

But here are some pictures I have of me riding in snow =)


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

This is my first full winter with my horse 
Cody and myself:


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, another member of the forum came and took some photos of me and my group last winter, so I have those. I had only had Thelma for a couple months at that point, and it was my third ride on her outside the pasture. Since I'm in N. Dakota for a few months I won't get any winter riding in at all this year. :-(


----------



## AvasMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Beautiful photos, winter pictures are the best!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I love your winter pictures 
I loved riding in the snow also
have no pictures so I cam load them


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Well seeing as we are sharing, no prizes for artistic merit, but hopefully bonus points for it being very cold!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I love your snowy pictures


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Great pictures, guys!


----------

